# Rusty crossed the bridge



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear about Rusty. God speed, precious boy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry for your loss. Bless your rusty on his next journey. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry but Rusty is now breathing normal and with Tess.
My heart aches for what you have been through, I will keep you in my prayers.
Peace Be With You,
June


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Rusty. My heart is heavy with sympathy for you--what a wonderful life you gave Rusty. HUGS as you grieve him in the coming days.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss =(


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, no, I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.

Rest in peace, Rusty, and breathe easy at the Bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Run free Rusty.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Rusty and Tess are at the bridge playing together pain free.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss of Rusty. I share your pain, it is not been an easy year. May Rusty run free of pain with his sister Tess and all our golden babies at Bridge.
Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Rusty.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

((HUGS)) I am so so sorry...... He is at the rainbow bridge now wagging his tail!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so heartbroken for you. Godspeed sweet Rusty.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Rusty. I know he and Tess are playing at the bridge. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you. It's so hard to say goodbye, especially in circumstances like this. But Rusty is lucky that you had the courage to let him go, instead of putting him through the agony of surgery. 

I hope you can find some comfort in this piece by American playwright Eugene O'Neill: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill.

Wishing you peace of heart,
Lucy


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Rusty.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

so sorry for your loss - sending you strength and prayers to get thru this difficult time.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so so sorry. I'm sure that Tess will be there to meet him.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. 
im sure tessie met rusty at the bridge and they are having a great time playing right now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty. He will have some amazing company at the bridge until you can be together again. May all your wonderful memories help to comfort you during your time of grief.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. He was such a good, gentle soul. He will be missed so much.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I am so, so sorry. He was such a good, gentle soul. He will be missed so much.


Yes, he was a good gentle soul. My head is clearer now and I understand what happened. His emphysema created a bolus in his lung, which ruptured, collapsing it. They tried to relieve the air that had escaped into his chest cavity, but it just kept filling. The surgery to repair it, probably by removing part of the lung would have been very major, long hospital stay and longer recovery with no guarantee he would have recovered, and with his age and physical condition, vet said she agreed totally with our decision. I miss him already. I know you will miss him too. Darn, I hate this so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This seems just so unfair. Poor Rusty, and poor you. It will be so strange without him here.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rusty and Tess will be waiting for you...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> long hospital stay and longer recovery with no guarantee he would have recovered, and with his age and physical condition, vet said she agreed totally with our decision.


My first girl would have gone through a long hospital stay with a neurological condition with complications of pneumonia. I had to make a call too, hardest thing in my life to say that was it, no more.

My boy had a rare spontaneous pneumothorax but was healthy at the time. Had the chest tap and lived another 364 days. We were lucky.

You did what was best for him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry. My thoughts are with you and Rusty. RIP sweet guy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What an unselfish gift you gave to Rusty...to relieve his pain and suffering. My thoughts are with you, know that Rusty is with Tessie, pain free. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You did an extremely unselfish thing. RIP Rusty, and if you run into my Bo across the bridge, tell him we said hi!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences and sending you strength.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Rusty, have fun with Tess at the Bridge.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rusty. Thoughts will be with you as you grieve.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of Rusty's crossing over the bridge. Now he can breathe freely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry about Rusty passing, my thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time.

Godspeed sweet Rusty.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind and thoughtful posts. The numbness I felt yesterday is now being replaced with tears. I pray he is with Tess, he was her big brother, and they were true pals. Like with Tess, I know I did the right thing. Just so hard to let go. And like with Tess, Raider and Libby seem to know something isn't right. I expect they will grow closer. Of all four of my group, Rusty even though he in no way met the physical standard of a golden, the golden temperament standard could have been modeled off of him. He was gentle, kind, and loving. My vet once told me he had a noble look about him. He loved to be brushed, and would sit in front of me and lift his front feet so I could trim his nails. I will miss my boy. There will never be another one like him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel your pain, it is so hard. It takes time if it ever goes away. I hope your other two will help you with their kisses and love. Hugs to you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for you and Rusty. Run free, sweet Rusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

Please accept my condolences about Rusty! I am sure he is with Tess and Smooch and Snobear and all of our pets at the Rainbow Bridge.

Did you go to Arboretum View Animal Hospital by chance? That's our animal hospital.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss, hugs and prayers are coming your way. RIP Rusty


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Rusty

Rest In Peace Rusty


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry for your loss of Rusty.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Rusty - he knows that you loved him so much and that is why you let him go, and he will now be playing with Tess and many new friends

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Rusty


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Again said, but Run Free little Rusty and may God Bless.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> My4Goldens
> 
> Please accept my condolences about Rusty! I am sure he is with Tess and Smooch and Snobear and all of our pets at the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> Did you go to Arboretum View Animal Hospital by chance? That's our animal hospital.


Yes, thats where we took him. They are so very kind and so respectful how they treat you when you have to make the decision of euthanasia. I knew if there was anyway he could be saved they would be able to do it, sadly, it wasn't to be. Yesterday I was kind of numb, today the tears came. He will be missed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> Yes, thats where we took him. They are so very kind and so respectful how they treat you when you have to make the decision of euthanasia. I knew if there was anyway he could be saved they would be able to do it, sadly, it wasn't to be. Yesterday I was kind of numb, today the tears came. He will be missed.


I hope he will send you signs and memories over the coming months to ease your grief. It's been 18 months to the day for us since we let Barkley go and he just sent me a big sign in the form a tennis ball he tossed from the Bridge for Toby to find on his walk.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and pain, Im glad you have Libby and Raider there to love you!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope all the lovely memories you shared will soon be able to help turn your tears to smiles. Rusty was the name of my most precious toy dog, he was my pretend pet dog until I got my real dog and I still have him now so its a very special name to me. Run free sweet boy and say hi to my Cracker for me and wish her Happy Birthday today x


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

So sorry about Rusty. I can't imagine how difficult it must be. :-(

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry that you had to go through this again in such a short time. It's not easy having to let them go since we love them so much. Prayers to you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We brought Rusty's ashes home today. He is now next to Tess, where he was for all of their lives together. Maybe in the spring we will put them in the back yard. I also have his paw print. Looking at it reminds me of how he would lift his front feet so I could trim his nails. Sweet, noble, goofy Rusty. You were a gem.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am just seeing this now. I am so sorry for your loss. God speed sweet boy.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to learn that Rusty has crossed the bridge. It is so difficult to give a devoted companion the gift of freedom from pain.

Rusty loved you every day of his life, and I hope that through your tears you will remember his goofy puppy antics, the fun days that he played by your side, and his unconditional love for you. 

Bioteach and Nugget.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Libby and Raider seem to be having a rough time adjusting, especially Raider. I guess I didn't realize how much he depended on Rusty. He went to Rusty's crate yesterday and dragged the crate mat all the way into the family room. And he has claimed Rusty's bed in the family room. I hope he is getting comfort from the smell of Rusty on it. I guess the one two punch of losing Tess and Rusty so close together is going to take a while for all of us to get over. Aside from giving them both extra hugs and kisses, I am not sure what to do to comfort them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

I am sure that Raider is comforted by Rusty's smell.
Ken and I lost our Gizmo and Munchkin within six weeks of one another and lost our Snobear and Smooch, within nine months.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Two weeks today, Rusty left us. We miss him so, the other two dogs still seem to be mourning some. Raider has become so clingy. Weird thing last night, I must have been dreaming of him, or his soul came to visit. I kind of woke up and thought he was standing next to the bed, I reached over to pet him. Of course he wasn't there then, but it was very comforting. I know he is okay now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

So very sorry about Rusty and I know how the dog left behind misses the one that went to the Rainbow Bridge.

I have had dreams of Smooch and Snobear, too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My4goldens, the exact same thing happened to me 3 weeks after my Buddy was gone. I believe my boy was with me for that brief moment. It was like a dream but real at the same time. Hugs to you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you got a sign from Rusty that he is okay.
That one/two punch is especially hard and I know you all will take a while to recover. I'm so sorry for you all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry I missed this. Godspeed dear Rusty.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Opened up what I thought was a Christmas card today. It was, instead, a thank you card from University of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine, for a donation in my Rusty's name from Arboretum View Animal Clinic, where my dear Rusty spent his last hours. They did the same thing in April when I lost Tess. I spent a few minutes crying, remembering my sweet boy, but will keep this lovely card with the other things of his I have. I will always miss you, Rusty. You were a joy to live with and a joy to have known.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's really a wonderful gesture. Hugs to you and your angel Rusty.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That was a very nice thing to do. Wishing you happy memories of your Bridge Babies during this Christmas and the hope of many future happy times with your future Tito puppy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, they are with me. In fact, their picture ornaments are on the tree a couple feet away from me, side by side, front and center. Will be sad Christmas morning, the bedlam and annual picture I always take won't be the same, but their memories will be with me forever.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Opened up what I thought was a Christmas card today. It was, instead, a thank you card from University of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine, for _a donation in my Rusty's name from Arboretum View Animal Clinic_, where my dear Rusty spent his last hours. They did the same thing in April when I lost Tess. I spent a few minutes crying, remembering my sweet boy, but will keep this lovely card with the other things of his I have. I will always miss you, Rusty. You were a joy to live with and a joy to have known.


Your boy will continue to give now just as he did before he had his angel wings.:smooch:


----------

